# Okay now im really really really in love oh god how i am in love!



## bulb (Apr 3, 2007)

hiromi uehara is soooo mine!

oh my god im so in love its not even funny:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xQ7gMN04zkA


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 3, 2007)

Holy crap, this is great!


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 3, 2007)

Thems crazy Japaneses. Some parts of it actually remind me a lot of Meshuggah, minus the crazy detuned guitars of course  She's a very intense pianist. I laughed when she started playing with her fist.


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 3, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Cancer (Apr 3, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> She's a very intense pianist. I laughed when she started playing with her fist.



Yeah, I hate to see what she does to her significant other.... actually...


----------



## playstopause (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool vid  Crazy jap piano player ftw.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 3, 2007)

Holy shit this is awesome. Thanks for posting this.

This one is great as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wg5JnFqKUc&NR=1


----------



## Alpo (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 4, 2007)

NOICE!!!!


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure if this is okay or not, but I've recorded this and a bunch of her other videos so that I can listen to them on my mp3 player.

If anyone's interested in them hit me up with a pm.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn. Rippin!


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 4, 2007)

If Naren steps in here, I was wondering if you could tell us what all she says in this interview. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uSD3Guayz0&mode=related&search=


----------



## playstopause (Apr 4, 2007)

Who is the nameless moron that neg-rep. me for saying "crazy jap" and can't read the irony??? 

Show up dude.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 4, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Who is the nameless moron that neg-rep. me for saying "crazy jap" and can't read the irony???
> 
> Show up dude.



Don't worry about it, I've gotten neg for worse reasons. The most recent being the reccomendation of double sided tape incase a prerson didn't want screwholes on the front of a rear routed guitar when they installed a pickguard.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Don't worry about it, I've gotten neg for worse reasons. The most recent being the reccomendation of double sided tape incase a prerson didn't want screwholes on the front of a rear routed guitar when they installed a pickguard.



I remember that. Wow, you actually got neg rep for that?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Don't worry about it, I've gotten neg for worse reasons. The most recent being the reccomendation of double sided tape incase a prerson didn't want screwholes on the front of a rear routed guitar when they installed a pickguard.



What's up with that kind of stuff?


----------



## noodles (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow. What an intense, brilliant performance.


----------



## Grom (Apr 6, 2007)

The smile on her face says everything. Awesome music coming from a true music-loving artist. I just love the way she's playing the riff while smiling and adding drama with the right hand ...


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been into her Another Mind album for 3-4 years now, and it's fantastic. It's probably the catchiest of her works. I tried to get used to the other two most recent albums but they're kind of weirder.
Still, a great chick with pretty much no boundaries to her technique or range of possibilities


----------



## Naren (Apr 8, 2007)

Interesting stuff. Never heard of her before.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 11, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Thems crazy Japaneses. Some parts of it actually remind me a lot of Meshuggah, minus the crazy detuned guitars of course  She's a very intense pianist. I laughed when she started playing with her fist.



Haha yeah, this stuff kinda reminds me of Meshuggah/Sikth and sometimes Dream Theater.

This is awesome stuff, the bass, drums, piano all works really well.

Also, that is some CRAZY burl going on on the bass.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Apr 26, 2007)

That is some seriously awesome jazz.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 26, 2007)

Really really nice. 

I also noticed the supernice bass.


----------



## Naren (Apr 27, 2007)

This video was pretty sweet too (albeit a bit weird): http://youtube.com/watch?v=-wg5JnFqKUc&mode=related&search=


----------



## ElRay (Apr 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> This video was pretty sweet too (albeit a bit weird): http://youtube.com/watch?v=-wg5JnFqKUc&mode=related&search=


I love this one. If there were a few more parallel 4th's, Frank Zappa would be dancing in his grave.

Ray


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)

That was awesome.  She is amazing! So is the bass player and drummer. Great stuff. I love jazz fusion.


----------



## yespleasevicar (May 1, 2007)

The Drummer teaches at Berklee, and the Bassist Tony Grey was taught by John McGaughlin... Im going to see Hiromi at Ronnie Scotts on the 22nd, that should be amazing  

Shes gorgeous too, get strapped to my seat me thinks


----------



## JoryGriffin (May 25, 2007)

Totally diggin' that. That 9/8 bass line is just so groovy 

Nice find


----------



## yespleasevicar (Jun 6, 2007)

I saw hiromi at Ronnie Scotts. I got to touch her hair!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 6, 2007)

I want to check out her newest album--she's working with Dave Fiuczynski on guitar. That could be interesting...


----------



## god_puppet (Jun 8, 2007)

Very cool vid, thanks.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 7, 2007)

Bump for awesomeness! My classmates tipped me about Hiromi.... And all I can say is WOW... this is sick!


----------



## octatoan (Dec 19, 2014)

This is funny, now.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 19, 2014)

Holy 7 year necro batman


----------



## octatoan (Dec 20, 2014)

bro do you even purrifurry


----------

